# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Cách xây dựng mối quan hệ với khách hàng lâu dài

## hoangmitek

Đối với bất kỳ doanh nghiệp nào, đặc biệt những doanh nghiệp B2C, những cửa hàng bán lẻ,… việc tìm kiếm khách hàng mới để gia tăng thị phần luôn là kế hoạch trọng tâm mỗi tháng của phòng kinh doanh. Tuy nhiên, việc chăm sóc và giữ chân khách hàng hiện có và khách hàng cũ cũng chính là một trong những điều cần thiết. Điều này giúp tiết kiệm chi phí cho cửa hàng và mang lại hiệu quả kinh doanh cao hơn.

Có thể bạn sẽ quan tâm đến dịch vụ tổng đài 1800 để chăm sóc khách hàng

Để biến khách hàng thành khách hàng thường xuyên, bạn cần tạo được ảnh hưởng tích cực lên thượng đế của mình.

Luôn lấy khách hàng làm trung tâm
Theo kết quả nghiên cứu từ các cuộc khảo sát, khách hàng chỉ trung thành với những thương hiệu mà họ đã quen, đã tin tưởng. Đây chính là lý do vì sao chúng ta phải nỗ lực xây dựng mối quan hệ với khách hàng nhằm biến khách hàng thành khách hàng trung thành với doanh nghiệp.



Hãy tìm hiểu thật chi tiết về khách hàng của mình: Khách hàng mục tiêu là ai? Họ làm gì? Họ ở đâu? Mức thu nhập bao nhiêu? Thói quen của họ là gì? Điều gì có giá trị với họ?…

Qua phương pháp tìm hiểu rõ ràng này, bạn có thể:

Đưa ra phương pháp tiếp cận, phục vụ khách hàng tốt hơn
Phát triển sản phẩm phù hợp với nhu cầu hơn
Điều chỉnh dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng tốt hơn
…
Luôn làm khách hàng cảm thấy vui vẻ và hài lòng khi chọn doanh nghiệp bạn
Khách hàng quyết định chọn mua một sản phẩm, một thương hiệu nào đó bởi lẽ nó mang lại một lợi ích mà khách hàng hài lòng và không có một doanh nghiệp nào khác đáp ứng. Bên cạnh đó, khách hàng còn chọn doanh nghiệp bạn vì bạn cung cấp dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng tốt nhất, và khi đến mua hàng khách hàng luôn cảm thấy vui vẻ, được đón tiếp niềm nở,…



Do vậy, để giữ chân khách hàng, bạn cần làm cho khách hàng cảm thấy vui vẻ, thoải mái và thực sự cảm nhận được sự khác biệt khi lựa chọn thương hiệu của bạn. Chỉ khi khách hàng cảm thấy không có nơi nào cung cấp dịch vụ hay sản phẩm tốt  hơn bạn, khi đó, bạn đã có được trong tay vị khách hàng trung thành. Trong kinh doanh, đây được xem là lợi thế cạnh tranh của doanh nghiệp, bạn có thể tạo lợi thế cạnh trah cho doanh nghiệp qua việc: bán hàng hóa chất lượng, đào tạo nhân viên chuyên nghiệp hơn, đầu tư dịch vụ tổng đài chăm sóc khách hàng 24/7 nhằm tiếp nhận mọi phản hồi từ phía khách hàng,…

Tận dụng những sự kiện đặc biệt
Một doanh nghiệp thành công luôn biết cách tận dụng những sự kiện đặc biệt để “giữ chân” khách hàng. Có thể đó là một lời chúc sinh nhật qua SMS, một tấm thiệp Noel qua Email chăm sóc  khách hàng, một món quà nho nhỏ vào ngày lễ, Tết,… là những cách mà doanh nghiệp có thể sử dụng để tăng sự hài lòng của khách hàng.



Mục đích chính là để thể hiện cho khách hàng thấy rằng doanh nghiệp của bạn luôn quan tâm và mang đến cho khách hàng những điều tốt nhất.

Luôn củng cố mối quan hệ với khách hàng
Bạn đã có được những khách hàng thân thiết qua quá trình nỗ lực xây dựng mối quan hệ với họ, nhưng chẳng có gì có thể đảm bảo rằng họ sẽ không bao giờ rời bỏ bạn mà đi sang đối thủ cả. Một sai sót nhỏ trong lời nói, một hành động thiếu tôn trọng trong cách phục vụ, một lỗi sản phẩm nào đó mà bạn phủ nhận… cũng đều có thể khiến khách hàng quay lưng lại với bạn dù họ có trung thành với doanh nghiệp bao nhiêu đi nữa.



Do đó, điều quan trọng không chỉ là xây dựng mối quan hệ với khách hàng mà còn phải luôn tìm cách nuôi dưỡng, gìn giữ, và phát triển mối quan hệ đó, bằng cách:

Không ngừng nâng cao chất lượng  sản phẩm, dịch vụ
Sẵn sàng lắng nghe và giải quyết vấn đề của khách hàng
Luôn luôn hỗ trợ khách hàng khi họ cần thông qua tổng đài hotline
Giữ liên lạc với khách hàng và luôn quan tâm đến những sự kiện đặc biệt quan trọng với họ
…
——

Mọi thắc mắc cần tư vấn lắp đặt tổng đài đầu số 1900 xin gửi về email: info@mitek.vn hoặc gọi cho chúng tôi

   1900 1238 |  (+84)28 5404 1919 |0909 657 477 (Mr.Tuấn)

----------

